# treats vs food



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Shadow is 5 months now and I am feeding her three times a day. Innova puppy mixed with tiny amount of puppy wellness canned... any tips from anyone on how to train with treats without over feeding her.:ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You can withhold a few pieces of kibble to use for training. 
You can also use low calorie training treats.
You can use vegetables (green beans) for training.

No matter what you use for training, remember to keep the pieces small and soft treats work very well for training (less time to crunch & get distracted).


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> You can withhold a few pieces of kibble to use for training.
> You can also use low calorie training treats.
> You can use vegetables (green beans) for training.
> 
> No matter what you use for training, remember to keep the pieces small and soft treats work very well for training (less time to crunch & get distracted).


 Many thanks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You are welcome. If you want to create treats from home, it is easy to use boiled chicken or take very small pieces of string cheese when training.

If you want commercial treats, Petsmart carries Nature's Recipe Training Treats and they look like small steaks. For puppies, I still break these into 3 or 4 pieces for training. I also like Purina's Carver's Roasted Slices For Dogs for an easy treat. 

Other than those two, I rarely ever use commericial treats.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks again..will try.....


----------

